# Early or Late Season and why?



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

I did a quick search and nothing popped out about the topic so here goes. I am wondering what everyone prefers in terms of when to hunt turkey during the spring season. Is the early season, mid season, or late season better and why?

I have always opted for the later season hunt(mid May) due to the larger chunk of time to get it done. Admittedly I have not been very successful though. I am debating to see if an early season license is available come March 11 for my area and giving it a go. Looking for all the advice I can get.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

I always do late season due to the extended season gives me plenty of time without pounding it every day for a week, if the weather is windy, rainy, and snowy during a week long season then it's over can make for a miserable hunt and tough hunt, the hens are usually nesting during late season and I find a lot of single gobblers, plus I get to save $5 by not applying.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

There's an entire thread called, "Opening week or the whole month of may'. It's on the first page and only a few threads from the top. 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/opening-week-or-the-whole-month-of-may.635167/


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I like early season because of no mosquitos. I did the May season once and won't do that again if I can help it.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Late season all the way for me! Love the warmth and colors. Thermal cell and permethrin are needed....I have been very blessed in the late season


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I like early because they aren't 'educated' too badly yet, mosquitoes are a non factor, and ticks aren't creeping me out.

I do own some permetherin and may have to do late season this year due to schedule conflicts...so we will see.


----------



## Masondrew (Jul 20, 2018)

I go whole season. Early season with friends boys and another friends daughter. Then late season for us. Have no preference if had to choose because we get birds, at least a chance in all seasons. Last year filled four tags and the three others missed. That said only one was first season. Also the daughter uses a crossbow and she was eleven.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I prefer early, but I also usually hunt SE MI.
Generally speaking there isn't many hunters, the weather is usually decent and birds are as dumb as they are going to get.
Later in the season the foliage gets thick fast down here and the bugs come along with it.
Breeding winds way down as temperatures rise.
When I hunted north I preferred later.
You get a longer season if you go later, but I've found I usually only need a day or two if I scouted well.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I like zz first two weeks.usually Loy less bugs plus I took late once and it drove me nuts watching turkeys for two weeks when I couldn't hunt


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

I hunt all seasons and enjoy watching others success over my own.

From my experience [in terms of LP, I have only hunted UP in late season], I think early season is the best running/gunning quick action packed hunts in which satellite birds (generally two year old toms) respond.

In May (as season progresses), my hunting slows way down, much less aggressive, and the old birds seem to make a better appearance. Much more selective, and less overall calling.

In my mind, it seems the old birds have first dibs and the satellite birds are quick to go looking for second options. After the older birds have bred the hens they can, they are more willing to come looking later in May.

As far as the UP, I have only hunted mid-may and later and have found very good success with the 0234 hunt.

Again, from my experience.


----------



## bear5h (Jul 28, 2018)

Early season pros: less bugs, less educated birds, less pressure, less farmers plowing/planting
Cons: potentially bad weather, shorter season, potential late running rut

Late season pros: longer season, usually better weather, usually rut starting or still going
Cons: farmers plowing/planting, bugs, more pressure.

I’ve hunted both seasons. Given I hunt private farms in SE lower I usually go with the late season when the weather is a bit better, personal choice. With proper scouting you can go either way.

Bear


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I like the late season. You aren't as rushed with all the extra time and the toms usually aren't henned up so they respond better to calling. Just my opinion.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Early for me. Found out I don’t like getting up so early when I was calling for my kids late in the month of May!


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

I prefer the early season due to no bugs...and it frees me up to do habitat work during May. And since I'm a turkey hunting novice, those late season birds are just too smart for me.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I always take the late mosquito season because of the amount of time, I've been very successful, I would love to take the opener,
Or one of the earlier seasons, but my job is so crazy and with a big country property it's hard for me to find time to hunt in the spring especially cuz I stay home, so when I'm out in the woods, I think of all the things up in the yard in the barn that need to be done! And it ruins my season!I usually only end up hunting a day or two!I should probably just move to The Fall season! Not exactly sure when that's at but I could sit there, in my blind with a crossbow and maybe hunt both! Or have the shotgun there with the turkey load in it!



ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> I did a quick search and nothing popped out about the topic so here goes. I am wondering what everyone prefers in terms of when to hunt turkey during the spring season. Is the early season, mid season, or late season better and why?
> 
> I have always opted for the later season hunt(mid May) due to the larger chunk of time to get it done. Admittedly I have not been very successful though. I am debating to see if an early season license is available come March 11 for my area and giving it a go. Looking for all the advice I can get.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the late season. I haven't had "great" success hunting off the roost, although I've had some, just not as predictable. I really enjoy working birds mid morning or late afternoon when the toms are heading back to roost and trying to locate a hen to roost with.
I also enjoy the benefit of more foliage so I can move on birds with less chance of detection. The woods are pretty naked right now and birds gobbling can be heard from looooong distances. When leaf out occurs any gobble heard is typically quite close.


----------

